
Nine year old whiz kid writes an iPhone application that is download 4,000 times - hoan
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE5140FI20090205
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467067>

~~~
mlLK
Is there a feature in the works to resolve these sort of stories with more
than one source?

~~~
jacquesm
I'd imagine that a simple check on the vocabulary of the page vs the
vocabularies of the pages linked in the last couple of months would do that
just fine.

Easier said than done though! The devil with these things is always in the
details.

